

Channel 4 (UK) Interview with Yanis Varoufakis - lifeisstillgood
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmqnYHmRg48

======
lifeisstillgood
Interesting - I am slightly embarrassed a UK journo is quite so ham fistedly
aggressive - but Yanis seats them ask lee easily - focuses on its all about
debt restructuring, and makes the very good point it should also be about
democracy

